# AA Credit Card Plus - 3% Cashback on Fuel



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi guys,
my mate sent me this offer he got in a magazine

http://www.theaa.com/credit-card/rewards-plus-credit-card-magazine-offer.jsp?mc=ECO-UK-44444-11397

Im not a member but was thinking of joining up and taking up on the offer as its available for AA Members.

Anyone else had this? :wave:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

part of the T&C reads "1 Fuel purchases (diesel, petrol or LPG Autogas) from any fuel stations including supermarkets. For every £1 spent on fuel, we'll give you 3 pence back in reward points, and for every £2 spend on everything else we'll give you 1 pence back."
so 0.5% cash value  
But as people have to buy fuel anyway , every little helps :thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah thats not a bad deal if you buy a lot of fuel. Just make sure you pay it off in full every month or you'll pay a hundred times more in interest that you will ever collect in cash reward.

I use a tesco reward card for all my fuel (and everything else i buy). You can swap the reward points for prezzo vouchers at £4 worth of yummy pasta for every £1 of club card points. I can take the wide and wee one to prezzo twice a month for freej with the points we get from the tesco clubcard.


----------

